# Terrorist Ali Hamadi Rejoins Hezbollah Following Release From Prison



## Polar Bear (Sep 12, 2006)

This does not surprise me what so ever. I am a bit surprised it took him this long.  


http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,213521,00.html


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 12, 2006)

I saw this while I was at the gym today, whats the world coming to.


----------



## Looon (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I guess he couldve went and started another terrorist org.:eek:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 12, 2006)

He didnt get permission ;)


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 12, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> He didn't get permission ;)


 
Allah turned him down, getting low on virgins


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 12, 2006)

*what boon said*

This makes me absolutely ill.


----------

